# Battery Relocation Pics and Problems



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I finished my battery relocation yesterday but I ran into a serious problem after I finished and I'm not sure what the problem is right now. 
Here is how I wired everything:
Alternator>>>>Battery
Alternator>>>>Fused Distro Block>>>>Starter
My battery light has been on since I started the car for the first time after the battery relocation. All systems in the car are functional, but something is wrong and I think it might be the alternator. I had to cut away some of the plastic sheathing around the alternator housing to allow me to run dual 0 awg power from the alternator. I think when I cut that part away it might have ****ed it up. 
The car cut out on the interstate yesterday and I think the alternator is not charging the battery because it is a brand new optima red top. This should not be happening. I went to Sam's club and swapped the battery out for another brand new red top and I am having the same problems so I think something has to be wrong with the alternator. The battery is just draining itself when I drive and it only lasts for a day then the car quits on me. Please help.
Here are some pics to show you everything that I did:


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

Have you tested the alt?
Its hard to tell whats going on... You got a rats nest of wires... 
And I would go and invest in some techflex, and heat shrink! LOL


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

Oh no! You shouldn't have cut the alt, in fact you didn't even need that second 1/0 run... the rest of the car keeps power off of the OEM distro....... Should have left all the factory wiring in place... It should just be a plastic cap on the alt though. I'll take a look shortly.

Turn the car on and disconnect the battery. What happens? does the car shut off or does it keep running? What does the voltage display say when the car is running?


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:16 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Oh no! You shouldn't have cut the alt, in fact you didn't even need that second 1/0 run... the rest of the car keeps power off of the OEM distro....... Should have left all the factory wiring in place... It should just be a plastic cap on the alt though. I'll take a look shortly.

Turn the car on and disconnect the battery. What happens? does the car shut off or does it keep running? What does the voltage display say when the car is running?

_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:05 PM 12-18-2008_

The second 1/0 run was for the aftermarket fused distro which I used to replace the stock distro. I am going to make a custom box to hold all of the wiring and distro blocks in the engine bay, I just wanted to get it running first. I know the distro is not the problem. It has to be something to do with the alternator. 
I will try disconnecting the battery and see what happens.


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Oh no! You shouldn't have cut the alt, in fact you didn't even need that second 1/0 run... the rest of the car keeps power off of the OEM distro....... Should have left all the factory wiring in place... It should just be a plastic cap on the alt though. I'll take a look shortly.

Turn the car on and disconnect the battery. What happens? does the car shut off or does it keep running? What does the voltage display say when the car is running?

_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:05 PM 12-18-2008_

The dual 0 gauge is overkill you mean??? LOL


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems ("RON")*

Overkill? No. Unnecessary. He could have done a 1/0 run from the alt post to the aftermarket distro if the "cool big blue wire" was of an aesthetic concern... Best to leave as much factory and do as little cutting as possible.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I just disconnected the battery with the car running and the car immediately shuts off.


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

You sure you have the alt power and ground hooked up right? But there is obviously a problem there.


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

I went back and looked at your pics... the power (dual 0 gauge stinger) on the alt getting grounded out? I think I can see where it is grounded out.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems ("RON")*

I don't really know what you are referring to?
All I did was run positive power from the alternator to the battery and from the alternator to the fused distro block. 
The starter gets its power from the fused distro, which is opposite from the factory, but the car still starts up just fine.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

Yeah, I can see it there as well. Where you cut the alternator.... As long as the terminal is not touching the outer casing of the alternator, you should be okay. However it looks like you cut all the way through the black shielding and the terminal is touching the alternator casing.
That center pin CAN NOT come in contact with the silver casing for the alternator. In fact, it can not come in contact with anything but itself and the power wire.


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:40 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*









looks like your shorting on that stud there


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Yeah, I can see it there as well. Where you cut the alternator.... As long as the terminal is not touching the outer casing of the alternator, you should be okay. However it looks like you cut all the way through the black shielding and the terminal is touching the alternator casing.
That center pin CAN NOT come in contact with the silver casing for the alternator. In fact, it can not come in contact with anything but itself and the power wire.

_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:40 PM 12-18-2008_

Thanks, You explained it better than I!


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
Here is how I wired everything:
Alternator>>>>Battery
Alternator>>>>Fused Distro Block>>>>Starter


IMO:
Alt > Bat.
Bat > Fuses
Fuses > Stater


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Yeah, I can see it there as well. Where you cut the alternator.... As long as the terminal is not touching the outer casing of the alternator, you should be okay. However it looks like you cut all the way through the black shielding and the terminal is touching the alternator casing.
That center pin CAN NOT come in contact with the silver casing for the alternator. In fact, it can not come in contact with anything but itself and the power wire.

_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:40 PM 12-18-2008_

Ok I will try and take care of it. If it is shorting then it will not allow the alternator to charge the battery right? Will it kill the alternator?


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

Should just short it out.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems ("RON")*

And that would cause it to not charge the battery correct?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (formerly silveratljetta)*

most likely.
I think you should be fine if you fix the short but cross your fingers. Santa might bring you a 120a VR6 alt for xmas this year...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Battery Relocation Pics and Problems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_most likely.
I think you should be fine if you fix the short but cross your fingers. Santa might bring you a 120a VR6 alt for xmas this year...









that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

I asked santa for an R32 this year. With my luck Ill end up with a honda civic.


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_I asked santa for an R32 this year. With my luck Ill end up with a honda civic.

I loved my civic! I wish I would have kept it! (he makes a sad face)
End Thread Jack/
Any news on the alt?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ("RON")*

Well I can't move the wiring around because someone stole the tools out of my car two days ago, but I am taking it to get bodywork done today and I'll try and use the tools at my friend's shop to see if I can fix the problem.


----------

